# Easter Eggs for Microsoft Word



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

Many of you probably know all the funny things you can do with the thesaurus in microsoft word. For instance, type I am unable to follow directions, select it, and click go to the thesaurus. Anyway, there are a lot of other ones you can do, like I'd like to see Bill Gates dead, etc. Experiment, and if you find any, post 'em here


----------



## cjohnson28 (Jan 6, 2004)

Egg Title : A race car game called Dev Hunter

How to crack it: 
1. Open a new file in Excel 2000. 
2. Select File and Save As, and in the Save As Type menu, select Web Page. 

3. Click the Selection:Sheet radio button, and checkmark Add Interactivity. 

4. Click Publish. In the Publish As dialog box, click Publish again. 

5. Switch over to Internet Explorer (IE). Open the HTML page you've just saved in Excel. You'll see an Excel worksheet in the middle of the IE page. 

6. Press the Page Down key until you get to row 2000, then tab over to column WC. 

7. Hold down Shift-Ctrl-Alt while you click the Office logo at the upper left. 

8. Now, you're dropped into a full-screen game similar to Spy Hunter, called Dev Hunter. Use the arrow keys to drive. You'll see developers' names painted on the road as you go. 

9. If you're an aggressive driver, hit the spacebar to fire and the letter O to drop oil slicks. When it gets dark, use H to turn on your headlights. 



Special Instructions: 
(Note: Your system must be equipped with DirectX in order for this egg to work.)


----------



## cjohnson28 (Jan 6, 2004)

Egg Title : Excel 2000 Credits

How to crack it: 
1. In Excel, open a new spreadsheet. 
2. Press F5 (goto function). 

3. Type X2000:L2000 in the reference box. Click OK. 

4. Then press Tab. (You should now be at cell M2000). 

5. Hold Ctrl + Shift down, and while holding them down click the mouse on Chart Wizard. Exit by hitting Escape. You get the Excel 2000 Credits!"


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

Another eegg that's not really computer related don't even know if it should be considered an eegg but was in eegg.com is in Star Wars (the original) when Luke is flying in the X wing fighter he screams Carrie rather than Leigh (sp) (which is the actress that played Leigh (sp))


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

As this link says Easter Heaven.

http://www.eggheaven2000.com/


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I will have to take their word for it,


----------



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.eeggs.com has a ton of easter eggs


----------



## WiLLoW_TieN (May 21, 2004)

http://www.eeggs.com/ is really funny.....


----------



## MN_N8VTech (Jun 7, 2001)

cjohnson.....
theres not a column wc


----------

